# Ralphs Heading For Florida to Meet Yoba?! Most Boring Pairing Yet??



## Farglemark (Jun 16, 2022)

Ralph just seemingly cannot stay by his wife and child's side. With all the trips he's planning/been on heust be away from his family and home around 50% of the time, or damn well near it.
Anyways 


My god. This is just the most hype thing ever. Beaten down broke Baked, hanging out with literally beaten down broken Ralph?

Cubans smoked by two depressed guys in a dirty house? Content like filming themselves wandering around doing nothing/likely complaining about the farms, Josh, and Jim?Fun in the sun like day drinking in the Florida sun while wearing as many layers of clothes as possible and an inch of sunscreen because those two out of weight faggots ain't enjoying the sun or showing off those soft squishy bods to any women.

Let's be honest, it's gonna be a fucking snoozefest, I wouldn't be surprised if they hired someone to beat them down to up the entertainment value halfway through.

Edit:
Adding this for anyone just reading, Ralph is flying out on July 03 2022


----------



## Jack Awful (Jun 16, 2022)

Ralph wants to be anywhere but with his child.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Jun 16, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> Ralph wants to be anywhere but with his child.


The most responsible thing Ralph can do as a father is quite literally fuck off and die.


----------



## Hambubger (Jun 16, 2022)

White Trash Pride summer coming in nicely toobz


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 16, 2022)

Ralph has been away from ReRollRozy 2 out of the three months of her existence. 

Is this trad and based?


----------



## The First Fag (Jun 16, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> Ralph wants to be anywhere but with his child.


Considering who his fiancé is, do you blame him?


----------



## ive seen some shit (Jun 16, 2022)

God, i dont ask for much. but please let someone somehow beat ralph on this trip too. i need the laughs. thanks :3


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Jun 16, 2022)

I'll give Baked a can of Chef Boyardee if he maces Ralph on sight.


----------



## The Big Dream (Jun 16, 2022)

Their combined sektor of 100 viewers must be giddy with excitement


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 16, 2022)

I like how that twatter was written like anyone should give a fuck. Much hype. YAWN.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Jun 16, 2022)

ive seen some shit said:


> God, i dont ask for much. but please let someone somehow beat ralph on this trip too. i need the laughs. thanks :3


I mean where they going in Florida. I can help you build a betting pool for risk to Ralph having his purse stole again


----------



## MrBond (Jun 16, 2022)

TV's Adam West said:


> The most responsible thing Ralph can do as a father is quite literally fuck off and die.


I really think he treats Pantsu as shitty as possibly hoping she will fuck off with the kid and he can use it to grift like he has with Xander.


----------



## The Motorizer (Jun 16, 2022)

Two bozos, both equally unentertaining...yeah, we need an a-log to spice things up a bit.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 16, 2022)

Man he must be so utterly miserable at home if Atlantic City and YOBA’s cave seem like places worth escaping to. 

Isn’t he also supposed to Vegas in July!? If not he used up all his precious Caesar’s reward credits in Atlantic City.


----------



## Sneedlerino (Jun 16, 2022)

If Baked wanted actual content, he'd record his fat ass beating the fuck out of gunt. It's like a normal thing now. Ralph gets on a plane? He gets an ass beating when he gets off. Just punch him in the head a few times. It's normal. This is what Ralph is for. He's a punching bag. Do it, Baked. It's how you welcome him places.


----------



## The Motorizer (Jun 16, 2022)

MrBond said:


> I really think he treats Pantsu as shitty as possibly hoping she will fuck off with the kid and he can use it to grift like he has with Xander.


At this point, this is the best possible explanation. Cozy Rozy & Pantsu are one helluva burden for him to bear.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Jun 16, 2022)

That's probably the worse idea Ralph has had but I hope it will bring funny content but the way Ralph been acting Ralph recently I doubt it.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 16, 2022)

Sneedlerino said:


> If Baked wanted actual content, he'd record his fat ass beating the fuck out of gunt. It's like a normal thing now. Ralph gets on a plane? He gets an ass beating when he gets off. Just punch him in the head a few times. It's normal. This is what Ralph is for. He's a punching bag. Do it, Baked. It's how you welcome him places.


I figure they will set up a shitty fake feud arc because they really are so fucking boring and dumb that fighting with each other is their only hope for content that will get views and grift donos.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 16, 2022)

I hope someone beats both of them up and it's streamed. Both are incredibly unlikeable.


----------



## MrBond (Jun 16, 2022)

The Motorizer said:


> At this point, this is the best possible explanation. Cozy Rozy & Pantsu are one helluva burden for him to bear.



Yeah I doubt he wanted to end up with either of em. You can tell by the way he treated every woman before Pantsu including Faith. He didn't ditch em to fuck hookers in Vegas. This is a new thing. She puts up with it though. Can't say I'm surprised seeing that her last BF trooned out, and she used to fuck him with a strap on. No telling what degen shit she does with Ralph now lol


----------



## Hambubger (Jun 16, 2022)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> I'll give Baked a can of Chef Boyardee if he maces Ralph on sight.


Content Spray


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jun 16, 2022)

If he doesn't dye his hair blonde again for this I'll be heartbroken.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Jun 16, 2022)

MrBond said:


> Yeah I doubt he wanted to end up with either of em. You can tell by the way he treated every woman before Pantsu including Faith. He didn't ditch em to fuck hookers in Vegas. This is a new thing. She puts up with it though. Can't say I'm surprised seeing that her last BF trooned out, and she used to fuck him with a strap on. No telling what degen shit she does with Ralph now lol


Anything sexual relating to ralph is degenerate shit. I'm surprised he hasn't caught an STI yet. Or has he and just not telling us...?


----------



## Keranu (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm assuming Ralph is trying to patch things up with Catboy or trying to get a piece of Baked's new Cozy show.


----------



## Love Machine (Jun 16, 2022)

Are they going to miami


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Jun 16, 2022)

Love Machine said:


> Are they going to miami


I heard Tampa.


----------



## cistendered (Jun 16, 2022)

*Year*
*Of
Gunt*
*Alaska*


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Jun 16, 2022)

Hambubger said:


> Content Spray
> View attachment 3395808


My apologies, I'm slacking on my lore.


----------



## RodgerDodger (Jun 16, 2022)

So Ralph's gonna get his ass kicked in front of the Portugal food Booth in Epcot, isn't he?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 16, 2022)

MrBond said:


> He didn't ditch em to fuck hookers in Vegas


He did though, he ditched faith to fuck pantsu. Pantsu is on par with a hooker, being the lolicon aficionado "non-binary" ex of digitroon. He slept with a hooker in miami while married to nora for what a week? Even kissed her.. lmao. Told his boys he thought that she loved him because of said kissing. This is standard operating procedure for Ethan Ralph.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm sure this won't end badly in embarrassment, violence or possible jail time.


----------



## cokeski1488 (Jun 16, 2022)

Another thread about Ralph lol


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 16, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> He did though, he ditched faith to fuck pantsu. Pantsu is on par with a hooker, being the lolicon aficionado "non-binary" ex of digitroon. He slept with a hooker in miami while married to nora for what a week? Even kissed her.. lmao. Told his boys he thought that she loved him because of said kissing. This is standard operating procedure for Ethan Ralph.


Considering all the dicks she's swallowed, Ralph basically slurped the entire male population of Miami.



cokeski1488 said:


> Another thread about Ralph lol


Thread about Ralph on Ethan Ralph's subforum, how can this be?


----------



## Jump (Jun 16, 2022)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> I'll give Baked a can of Chef Boyardee if he maces Ralph on sight.


Just send in some TTS dono's telling him to hit ralph with the Content Spray.


----------



## InwardsStink (Jun 16, 2022)

Sneedlerino said:


> If Baked wanted actual content, he'd record his fat ass beating the fuck out of gunt. It's like a normal thing now. Ralph gets on a plane? He gets an ass beating when he gets off. Just punch him in the head a few times. It's normal. This is what Ralph is for. He's a punching bag. Do it, Baked. It's how you welcome him places.


I was going to post and ask if Baked is still at the stream house.

If he is, a best case scenario would be them getting into a real fight and YOBA beating the piss out of that nigger Ralph from 7 camera angles.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Jun 16, 2022)

@theralph Do you enjoy being in the company of damned souls destined to be railed by the government?


----------



## make_it_so (Jun 17, 2022)

Calling it now, this is going to be just like Ralph and Warski's Florida trip where he spends the entire time passed out drunk in his hotel room.


----------



## Harambe (Jun 17, 2022)

Ralph's gonna get stabbed by Hondurans, Baked will flee the scene and somehow catch charges


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 17, 2022)

>two lonely, washed up men on a beach in Florida talking about smoking some hot Cubans.
>both in the catboy sphere
>nary a "no homo" in sight.

Hah, GHEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYY


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jun 17, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> Calling it now, this is going to be just like Ralph and Warski's Florida trip where he spends the entire time passed out drunk in his hotel room.


How much you think it would cost for Baked to dump a bag of ice on him?  Like 5 bucks?  Maybe 10?


----------



## make_it_so (Jun 17, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> How much you think it would cost for Baked to dump a bag of ice on him?  Like 5 bucks?  Maybe 10?


None if he uses the motel ice machine.


----------



## High Tea (Jun 17, 2022)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Anything sexual relating to ralph is degenerate shit. I'm surprised he hasn't caught an STI yet. Or has he and just not telling us...?


He raw dogs hookers. He's had an STI.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Jun 17, 2022)

High Tea said:


> He raw dogs hookers. He's had an STI.


Oh, for certain. I was just pontificating as to which ones. I know chlamydia doesn't really impact men as much as it does women.


----------



## BeatdownMadness (Jun 17, 2022)

Why would anyone want to stream with someone as boring as Baked Alaska? Even Ralph should have more sense than that.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Jun 17, 2022)

BeatdownMadness said:


> Why would anyone want to stream with someone as boring as Baked Alaska? Even Ralph should have more sense than that.


Have you seen Ralph’s shows lately? Not exactly  a cure for narcolepsy.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Jun 17, 2022)

I hope Florida Man comes and beats Ralph’s wonky eye back straight.


----------



## The Big Dream (Jun 17, 2022)

Science question: will the nontent black hole they create be counteracted by the sheer physical weight of Ralph and Baked combined?


----------



## not william stenchever (Jun 17, 2022)

Sneedlerino said:


> If Baked wanted actual content, he'd record his fat ass beating the fuck out of gunt.


I thought about this idea for a moment then realized that beating the gunt is one of the few acts of violence that preclude "when the doom music kicks in" . There are only panicked piggy noises.


----------



## free_protons4u (Jun 17, 2022)

The only logical explanation I can think at this point is Pantsu gets enough off of WIC, welfare, section 8 (does the crackshack qualify?) and various other gibs, including possibly from her father, for both of them to survive on the basic necessities of life. Ralph, as a self-employed "business owner" (using this in the legal sense, not the reality-based sense), is trying to spend all of his revenue so he has $0 reportable income, thinking that they can't order him to pay child support. So he is taking these trips to generate "content" for his streams/business and deducting them against his revenue. In other words, this is a long con to own the Vickers.

This is honestly the only explanation I can think of. And I don't think it'll work, for a couple of reasons. These trips to, say, AC, he wasn't actually generating content. In the loosest sense of the word, he was hollerin' on Twitter, but he wasn't streaming, so I'm not sure if that can count as a business expense. I expect this would fail under audit. Second, and more significantly, I believe if you are indigent but capable of working, the court can order you to get a job to afford to pay child support to your baby mama. I know _some_ states this is true, but I don't know if it is true in California.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jun 17, 2022)

All this trip needs is Ralph to run into methed up Florida Man.

Ralph please visit Hulk Hogans Beach Shop there. I hear ron howard is quite the legend there!


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jun 17, 2022)

How's that fight to see your son going, @Ralph?


----------



## Spud (Jun 17, 2022)

MrBond said:


> Yeah I doubt he wanted to end up with either of em. You can tell by the way he treated every woman before Pantsu including Faith. He didn't ditch em to fuck hookers in Vegas. This is a new thing. She puts up with it though. Can't say I'm surprised seeing that her last BF trooned out, and she used to fuck him with a strap on. No telling what degen shit she does with Ralph now lol


She probably thumbs Ralph then lets him huff the nuggets off her fingers


----------



## Hamdulilah (Jun 17, 2022)

Don't worry guys, he treats his woman like shit to get on Fuentes' good side again. He's definitely super sweet and caring to her in private lmfao.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jun 17, 2022)

Hamdulilah said:


> Don't worry guys, he treats his woman like shit to get on Fuentes' good side again. He's definitely super sweet and caring to her in private lmfao.


Remember, he made his pregnant fiancee clean his dirty underwear-free shitsoaked pants and make him meals while he could sit in his gaming chair and watch youtube videos and holler at his enemies and his own chat/paypigs while smoking cigars. Well, nothing's really changed other than the baby is no longer inside of Meigh anymore. My how 9 months flies when you're constantly intoxicated and hollerin', you might even forget what time you're supposed to show up to your "job" of relying on a dozen or so of the same retards' generosity so you can buy drugs and alcohol instead of feeding your children or putting a roof over your daughter's head.

TL;DR He treats Meigh and his daughter like objects or NPCs.


----------



## heathercho (Jun 17, 2022)

I hope that Ralph wears his FED shirt to see Baked. 
He's too much of a cuck to do it, though.


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Jun 17, 2022)

Genuinely, has the Gunt addressed this remark about him? That he has a newborn at home and a supposedly loved horse - I mean fiancee - yet he is flying all over the place and being everywhere but with them.

I'm sure there's an excuse somewhere but I am curious if it was formally addressed. Not counting just deflection by calling people asking this question a faggot and squeeling while waving his gunt of course.


----------



## free_protons4u (Jun 17, 2022)

Ketamine Kat said:


> Genuinely, has the Gunt addressed this remark about him? That he has a newborn at home and a supposedly loved horse - I mean fiancee - yet he is flying all over the place and being everywhere but with them.
> 
> I'm sure there's an excuse somewhere but I am curious if it was formally addressed. Not counting just deflection by calling people asking this question a faggot and squeeling while waving his gunt of course.


The excuse is "Pantsu doesn't mind" or even "Pantsu wants me to go." Remember his audience now are actual incels with no ability to form interhuman relationships so this doesn't even sound wrong or weird to them.


----------



## Obscura539 (Jun 17, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> Now that this trip is ending, does anyone have any guesses how long before Ralph needs another “vacation” from the family after he gets back? I give him three weeks, not including those drives to the DC.


Has he really become this predictable?  I feel like Ralph is losing his allure of unpredictability.  Is it that he has stable income from Pantsu's welfare now?


----------



## Farglemark (Jun 17, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> Has he really become this predictable?  I feel like Ralph is losing his allure of unpredictability.  Is it that he has stable income from Pantsu's welfare now?



This is the Ralph cycle though, he gets hooked on something stupid, he does alot of it, it becomes part of his daily life, and he does that for awhile. Until he gets bored. Then once he's bored he's going to branch out to something else in a few months.

What will it be? Who the fuck knows Underground animal fights? Going to wrestling events? Wine tasting?  It'll be something new, something alot of people do that Ralph will say is based and that he's cool for doing it


----------



## Uber driver reviewer (Jun 17, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> I hope someone beats both of them up and it's streamed. Both are incredibly unlikeable.


Does Mersh still want to fight Baked?   He’s been going to the gym a lot lately (the one in Miller’s Ale House) so he’s probably in top fighting form.


----------



## Burnablebob (Jun 17, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I figure they will set up a shitty fake feud arc because they really are so fucking boring and dumb that fighting with each other is their only hope for content that will get views and grift donos.



I hope you're right about this! Not because a fake feud would be entertaining, but I honestly don't think Ralph can tell fantasy from reality anymore, so Baked would be hamming it up too stupid to notice that Ralph would be taking it personally and would end in another hilarious bridge burning.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jun 17, 2022)

Ketamine Kat said:


> Genuinely, has the Gunt addressed this remark about him? That he has a newborn at home and a supposedly loved horse - I mean fiancee - yet he is flying all over the place and being everywhere but with them.
> 
> I'm sure there's an excuse somewhere but I am curious if it was formally addressed. Not counting just deflection by calling people asking this question a faggot and squeeling while waving his gunt of course.


It is my belief that they are split up and are just keeping up appearances.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 17, 2022)

Disheveled Human said:


> It is my belief that they are split up and are just keeping up appearances.


idk why everyone says this, they are together because Meigh is too retarded to leave. 

Ralph has addressed his travel as "I do what I want because I'm literally Don Draper and the Joker rolled into one."


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 17, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> idk why everyone says this, they are together because Meigh is too retarded to leave.
> 
> Ralph has addressed his travel as "I do what I want because I'm literally Don Draper and the Joker rolled into one."


So when is May going to fake another kidnapping to get Gunt to pay attention to her? 

I think the lease is in May’s name. Gunt could hate her guts but he would have a very hard time finding and affording another place to live. So his only option now is to just try to gtfo out of the house on trips as often as possible and hide in his uhaul blanket attic when home. (Btw I think it’s adorable Gunt started putting decorations on his uhaul blankets) 

Gunt has always assumed he can chase away girlfriends but May might checkmated him there.  He will be the one who has to get his garbage bags, dog, cats and go.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jun 17, 2022)

Leaving his fiancee & child again. Why so soon?


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Jun 17, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> I hope someone beats both of them up and it's streamed. Both are incredibly unlikeable.


what if they beat each other up/off


----------



## Hambubger (Jun 17, 2022)

Harambe said:


> Ralph's gonna get stabbed by Hondurans, Baked will flee the scene and somehow catch charges


The feds just want an excuse to fuck him up. Just throw this fat fuck in pelican bay that will teach him


----------



## Melankia (Jun 17, 2022)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> I heard Tampa.


Too Bad it’s not February, they could go to the Knight Parade in Ybor. They would be the perfect sacrifice for Gasparilla.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jun 17, 2022)

Ralph in Florida to do plans with a streamer “friend” of his? I guess he didn’t get his fill of failure when he did the same thing with Warski


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Jun 17, 2022)

Disheveled Human said:


> It is my belief that they are split up and are just keeping up appearances.


This would be the smart thing to do for Neigh.

So it can't be what's going on.


----------



## BooneHelm (Jun 17, 2022)

Baked is a Fed
Invites Ralph to visit
It's a set up
Ralph streams himself being beaten by pigs and/or feds




At least that's how I hope it goes down.


----------



## Robust User (Jun 17, 2022)

Baked Alaska deserves to be curb stomped as much as Ethan Ralph.


----------



## Gondola Enjoyer (Jun 17, 2022)

BooneHelm said:


> Baked is a Fed
> Invites Ralph to visit
> It's a set up
> Ralph streams himself being beaten by pigs and/or feds
> ...


Baked being tasked with bringing in some alt-right big shot by the feds, and the only person he manages to set up is Ethan Ralph. The most poetic ending for YOBA's story arc.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jun 17, 2022)

> Content like filming themselves wandering around


This could be genuinely good. Baked could get away with wandering around with TTS blasting the nigger word because he, as a prey animal rolls right over, pisses himself (figuratively, mostly), and scurries away when challenged, unless it's by someone like a bouncer where he feels they wouldn't risk their job by seriously beating him down, and then he used to hit them with the content spray. He can't even do that anymore.

Ralph and Baked together? Two half-men rolling angry and gunted into the night, no trashy women or sad men to accompany them as Baked might normally be able to recruit for protection because of Ralph's sheer repugnance, with Ralph immediately pouring oil on the fire of anyone questioning Baked's TTS niggerdry, belligerently and drunkenly swearing at and threatening groups of two or three or four actual men? This could turn out really well. Baked better work on his cardio.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jun 18, 2022)

3119967d0c said:


> This could be genuinely good. Baked could get away with wandering around with TTS blasting the nigger word because he, as a prey animal rolls right over, pisses himself (figuratively, mostly), and scurries away when challenged, unless it's by someone like a bouncer where he feels they wouldn't risk their job by seriously beating him down, and then he used to hit them with the content spray. He can't even do that anymore.
> 
> Ralph and Baked together? Two half-men rolling angry and gunted into the night, no trashy women or sad men to accompany them as Baked might normally be able to recruit for protection because of Ralph's sheer repugnance, with Ralph immediately pouring oil on the fire of anyone questioning Baked's TTS niggerdry, belligerently and drunkenly swearing at and threatening groups of two or three or four actual men? This could turn out really well. Baked better work on his cardio.


Can you imagine if chat started taunting Ralph through TTS? His mind would short circuit and he'd start fighting Baked.


----------



## BlackDragoons (Jun 18, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> idk why everyone says this, they are together because Meigh is too retarded to leave.
> 
> Ralph has addressed his travel as "I do what I want because I'm literally Don Draper and the Joker rolled into one."


We haven't gotten any pictures of them together at all since the "Beating of the Annual Pig" at Portugal.

But regardless of that, the dude hasn't been home a fucking week and this coke addled pigman is going to fucking FLORIDA.

Jesus Christ Ralph if you don't want to be with her and the kid just fucking leave man.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 18, 2022)

Wasn’t the Vegas trip supposed to be in July? Did Ralph blow all his Caesar’s rewards credits in Atlantic City? Or is he planning an Meigh and Rozy-free July with trips to Florida and Vegas? 

Nick has given out his marching orders to rid him of the Gunt problem.  I wonder if BA will rescind the invite? BA new Nick supported show should be streaming on Cozy by July 11. Could be a mighty uncomfortable situation.


----------



## JustStopDude (Jun 18, 2022)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Anything sexual relating to ralph is degenerate shit. I'm surprised he hasn't caught an STI yet. Or has he and just not telling us...?


The bifurcated gunt is actually a massive tumor caused by HPV.


----------



## The Big Dream (Jun 19, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Can you imagine if chat started taunting Ralph through TTS? His mind would short circuit and he'd start fighting Baked.


Yeah I know it's not your voice BUT IT'S YOUR TTS! YOU CO-SIGNED THEM BAKED! THEY WAS TALKING BOUT MY DEAD MOM AND YOU DID NOTHIN! Oh I'm hollerin? YOU THINK I'M HOLLERIN? *I'LL SHOW YOU HOLLERIN YOU SON OF A FUCKING BITCH*


----------



## DabOnJannies (Jun 19, 2022)

The First Fag said:


> Considering who his fiancé is, do you blame him?


A lot of people enjoy horses


----------



## The First Fag (Jun 19, 2022)

DabOnJannies said:


> A lot of people enjoy horses


Not pedophile horses


----------



## Farglemark (Jul 3, 2022)

He's off! Nonstop no content? The rejuvenation of two careers that will propel them into stardom? Somewhere in between?? Only time will tell.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Jul 3, 2022)

Farglemark said:


> View attachment 3451826
> 
> He's off! Nonstop no content? The rejuvenation of two careers that will propel them into stardom? Somewhere in between?? Only time will tell.


The great recharge is coming, just you wait.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jul 3, 2022)

Ralph should probably watch what he says around Snaked Fedasskisser, I heard the guy wears a wire to get dirt on his associates as an under the table part of his plea deal.
Guys a fucking rat.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Jul 3, 2022)

Farglemark said:


> View attachment 3451826
> 
> He's off! Nonstop no content? The rejuvenation of two careers that will propel them into stardom? Somewhere in between?? Only time will tell.


I guess he will get $500 escorts like he hired last time, but this time he won’t be able to pay in full and/or she finds out he’s currently most famous for having AIDS and gets the shit kicked out of him.


----------



## TayandYou (Jul 3, 2022)

At this rate his baby is going to grow up without a father.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Jul 3, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> Ralph should probably watch what he says around Snaked Fedasskisser, I heard the guy wears a wire to get dirt on his associates as an under the table part of his plea deal.
> Guys a fucking rat.


"So, Ralph. Do anything illegal this week? Hold on, speak into my shirt coller."


----------



## DownSyzePotato (Jul 3, 2022)

True Story (as far as you know): A girl I've known since high school, hooked up with a weekend coke-head. When she had a kid with him she said "no way are you being around the baby coked up". Hoping he would kick the habit.
What happened? He started having weekends away "with the boys" so he could get wasted. 

Sound familiar?

Incidentally, they got divorced because (shock) turns out there wasn't just boys on these weekends..


----------



## Symalsa (Jul 3, 2022)

Can we hire one of those rolling billboards to drive around them rolling some primo Top of the Sector footage? Or maybe playing some Mc Jarbo?

The more I get into following the Gunt, the more I believe he’s just a free-roaming Drachen Lord that needs to be visited constantly.

Where in Florida is YOBA? Is it somewhere trashy? (prob)

@Trigger Me Timbers is it a good idea to contact escort agencies in the area and warn them that he will be in town and might’ve been exposed to AIDS/HIV recently? I can make calls


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 3, 2022)

Gonna be funny when these guys hug and their respective fed handlers get blasted with feedback


----------



## Blitzsneed (Jul 3, 2022)

Farglemark said:


> View attachment 3451826
> 
> He's off! Nonstop no content? The rejuvenation of two careers that will propel them into stardom? Somewhere in between?? Only time will tell.


So will he get his ass kicked this time too?


----------



## Kier (Jul 3, 2022)

Baked is in Tampa right? They are probably just going to go to Clearwater Beach like they are undergraduate spring breakers in a fraternity.


----------



## Ripe (Jul 3, 2022)

Two sweaty fat pigs that probably wont leave the air conditioned crack shack they call the yoba mansion


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jul 3, 2022)

DownSyzePotato said:


> True Story (as far as you know): A girl I've known since high school, hooked up with a weekend coke-head. When she had a kid with him she said "no way are you being around the baby coked up". Hoping he would kick the habit.
> What happened? He started having weekends away "with the boys" so he could get wasted.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> ...


May would require having self respect before she leaves the Gunt


----------



## not william stenchever (Jul 3, 2022)

I am calling Ralph gets eaten by an alligator (that wasn't particularly hungry, he just started gunt raging at it)


----------



## Melankia (Jul 3, 2022)

Kier said:


> Baked is in Tampa right? They are probably just going to go to Clearwater Beach like they are undergraduate spring breakers in a fraternity.


Is Hogan’s Beach still around? That’s the perfect place for them.


----------



## Gaymead (Jul 3, 2022)

TayandYou said:


> At this rate his baby is going to grow up without a father.


On the one hand, that is sad, but on the other hand, her father is Ethan Oliver Ralph, which is even sadder  


DownSyzePotato said:


> True Story (as far as you know): A girl I've known since high school, hooked up with a weekend coke-head. When she had a kid with him she said "no way are you being around the baby coked up". Hoping he would kick the habit.
> What happened? He started having weekends away "with the boys" so he could get wasted.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> ...


There were ladyboys?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 3, 2022)

TayandYou said:


> At this rate his baby is going to grow up without a father.


Well, she has no father. They're not married, they'll never be married.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 3, 2022)

Farglemark said:


> View attachment 3451826
> 
> He's off! Nonstop no content? The rejuvenation of two careers that will propel them into stardom? Somewhere in between?? Only time will tell.


Fuck I’m not getting any sleep this week.


----------



## Big Fat Retard (Jul 3, 2022)

I've never seen anyone spend less time with their kid. The first year is really important too. He's basically missing all of the milestones. If Gunt is somehow still around in a few years doing this he will definitely be screaming at his kid for interrupting his streaming.


----------



## DownSyzePotato (Jul 3, 2022)

Gaymead said:


> On the one hand, that is sad, but on the other hand, her father is Ethan Oliver Ralph, which is even sadder
> 
> There were ladyboys?


Whatever they were, my friends hubby was up to his nuts in them (apparently).


----------



## Burd Turglar (Jul 3, 2022)

I will never understand the 35 people that unironically watch these two retards.


----------



## Hambubger (Jul 3, 2022)

The feds gave baked an ultimatum either give us a something or those cheeks are gonna be spread in dade county


----------



## Slimy Time (Jul 3, 2022)

Farglemark said:


> View attachment 3451826
> 
> He's off! Nonstop no content? The rejuvenation of two careers that will propel them into stardom? Somewhere in between?? Only time will tell.


Odds he gets punched/beaten up? It's Baked, who has been part of that awful IRL streaming group that is full of fights and other shit.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jul 3, 2022)

Slimy Time said:


> Odds he gets punched/beaten up? It's Baked, who has been part of that awful IRL streaming group that is full of fights and other shit.


Very high chance. Both of them are aggressive retards who are always on the lookout for a fight.


----------



## Ragepig (Jul 3, 2022)

IT'S HAPPENING!


----------



## 3322 (Jul 3, 2022)

Literally any excuse to get away from Meigh and Rozy, lol.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 3, 2022)

of course these faggots would go to a gay wrestling themed cafe


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jul 3, 2022)

at least Baked is interesting. Ralph can't do IRL ever, he sucks at it. remember on the jim v nick debate Baked got quite a few laughs from Jim meanwhile Ethan just convinced everyone of how much he enjoys sucking shit off his thumbs


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Jul 3, 2022)

I’m willing to bet they went to Hogan’s Hangout in hopes to meet Hogan, who actually shows up there pretty often.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Jul 3, 2022)

Big Fat Retard said:


> I've never seen anyone spend less time with their kid. The first year is really important too. He's basically missing all of the milestones. If Gunt is somehow still around in a few years doing this he will definitely be screaming at his kid for interrupting his streaming.


Yeah, I'm racking my brain trying to think if any of the big trips he's taken - the two Portugal trips, his live event on Texas, the countless Vegas trips and days up in DC - have involved May and Cozy Rozy in any way.  If he really wanted to prove the alawgs wrong and show that "I'm not abandoning my child and I'm not cheating on my fiancee", he'd do some family trips.  The Ralphafamily week out to Florida or to California or wherever.  But it's just him.  So the natural reaction is to assume he's going to fuck whores and do drugs.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Jul 3, 2022)

Ichiban Kasuga said:


> I willing to bet they went to Hogan’s Hangout to hope to meet Hogan who actually shows up there pretty often.


if they do, they better press Hogan for his daughter burning coal


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 3, 2022)

Ichiban Kasuga said:


> I’m willing to bet they went to Hogan’s Hangout in hopes to meet Hogan, who actually shows up there pretty often.


Lol I hope he shows up. Have witnessed him being a stone cold prick to everyone around him and I don’t think Ralph and Baked are going to thaw his self-regard with their retarded sperging.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 3, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Lol I hope he shows up. Have witnessed him being a stone cold prick to everyone around him and I don’t think Ralph and Baked are going to thaw his self-regard with their retarded sperging.


doesn't he hate niggers too? prob won't care for ralph dining in his establishment


----------



## Salubrious (Jul 3, 2022)

My only shock is that he's about 40 minutes away from the Seminole Hard Rock Casino.  I thought he would be closer, but I guess he has the online app on his phone.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jul 3, 2022)

genericwhitemale said:


> Yeah, I'm racking my brain trying to think if any of the big trips he's taken - the two Portugal trips, his live event on Texas, the countless Vegas trips and days up in DC - have involved May and Cozy Rozy in any way.  If he really wanted to prove the alawgs wrong and show that "I'm not abandoning my child and I'm not cheating on my fiancee", he'd do some family trips.  The Ralphafamily week out to Florida or to California or wherever.  But it's just him.  So the natural reaction is to assume he's going to fuck whores and do drugs.


He's a selfish prick.
If he's in Tampa he could have taken Rozy to Disneyworld.
She's too young to enjoy it probably, but no doubt Meigh would have loved the chance to be around so many kids.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 3, 2022)

Ragepig said:


> IT'S HAPPENING!
> View attachment 3452663


Look at those pudgy hooves, you're not a badass Ralph, you're a fat rotund slob. His body is freakish, none of this should be possible. 

Hope both of them gets beat up or goes into a brawl. That'll be a funny sideshow to this nontent event.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jul 3, 2022)

It would be terrible if/when someone throws down, they get a grip of Ralph’s jorts and pull them down to his feet while hollerin Soooooeeeeyyyyy.  Please do not do this, especially on a livestream. God bless.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Jul 3, 2022)

Ragepig said:


> IT'S HAPPENING!
> View attachment 3452663


All jokes aside, Ralph has the fingers of a fat child.


----------



## Gaymead (Jul 3, 2022)

Ragepig said:


> IT'S HAPPENING!
> View attachment 3452663





Burd Turglar said:


> All jokes aside, Ralph has the fingers of a fat child.


Also, notice the patches of red all over his face that speckle his forehead and cheeks. What is that stuff?

Also, lol at YOBA’s own forehead, those ridges run deep across it from all of those “WHAT DA” moments that he’s had these past couple of years (much of which are his doing).


----------



## Kerr Avon (Jul 3, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> View attachment 3452665View attachment 3452668
> View attachment 3452669
> of course these faggots would go to a gay wrestling themed cafe


@Hollywood Hulk Hogan was bound to enter the guntsphere eventually


----------



## Symalsa (Jul 3, 2022)

Ragepig said:


> IT'S HAPPENING!
> View attachment 3452663


What’s going on with his index finger? Are all of his fingers thumb length? This actually looks like a foot


----------



## Sammich (Jul 3, 2022)

I want to see ralph adn baked fight before this weekend is over.  I have little doubt ralph is the one dude he could kick the shit out of.  Maybe moist mersh, but meh, that's for another time.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jul 3, 2022)

Symalsa said:


> What’s going on with his index finger? Are all of his fingers thumb length? This actually looks like a footView attachment 3453510


Ralph's body is a medical marvel


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 3, 2022)

Gaymead said:


> Also, notice the patches of red all over his face that speckle his forehead and cheeks. What is that stuff?


Rosacea and acne, polished by plenty of hog grease.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Jul 3, 2022)

Did I miss the tickle fight?


----------



## SilkyJohnson (Jul 3, 2022)

I give it two days of friendship before it ends up in a tard fight. 

If Ralph gets back to Richmond without any fallout then I'd count that as a rare W for Ralph.


----------



## Grease trap (Jul 3, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Rosacea and acne, polished by plenty of hog grease.
> 
> View attachment 3453528


Jesus, Baked is looking extra hammy here. 30 pounds more and he might not even be able to fit those ridiculous shades around his gourd.

Happy to see the hog's face is getting redder and redder. Asian flush looks nice on you, Ralph. Keep up the drinking!


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 3, 2022)

Grease trap said:


> Jesus, Baked is looking extra hammy here. 30 pounds more and he might not even be able to fit those ridiculous shades around his gourd.


His nose alone must weigh a few pounds.


----------



## Sea Hag Henderson (Jul 3, 2022)

Kerr Avon said:


> @Hollywood Hulk Hogan was bound to enter the guntsphere eventually



"Wait, you mean to tell me the only penalty for saying 'nigger' is Keemstar won't let me box? Sign me up, brother!"


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 3, 2022)

Kerr Avon said:


> @Hollywood Hulk Hogan was bound to enter the guntsphere eventually


Wow the real Hulkster. HH.

Imagine if the real Hulk Hogan tweeted about having to kick a fat drunk hollerin hog out of his restaurant.


----------



## Jump (Jul 3, 2022)

Looks like Baked and Ralph are doing a stream tomorrow.


----------



## Escalating Violence (Jul 3, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Rosacea and acne, polished by plenty of hog grease.
> 
> View attachment 3453528


Jesus Baked looks fat as FUCK!


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 3, 2022)

Escalating Violence said:


> Jesus Baked looks fat as FUCK!


He’s been packing on the pounds for a while now. Probably only hanging out with Ralph so he can look comparatively less fat than someone on screen.


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Jul 3, 2022)

Gondola Enjoyer said:


> Baked being tasked with bringing in some alt-right big shot by the feds, and the only person he manages to set up is Ethan Ralph. The most poetic ending for YOBA's story arc.


The problem with theories like this is that Ralph is clearly already a CI.


----------



## Zilortha (Jul 3, 2022)

Cherenkovblue said:


> The problem with theories like this is that Ralph is clearly already a CI.


This is like Fedcon light


----------



## Father Elijah (Jul 3, 2022)

Jump said:


> Looks like Baked and Ralph are doing a stream tomorrow.
> View attachment 3453958


Judging by Ralphs reply to what seems to be one of his only major pay pigs left, Adolwolf, the YOBA Cast will potentially conflict with The Tequila Sunrise time slot. Is this fat pig unaware that he is being pushed to the wayside by Fuentes? Having YOBA sperg out about news and Kang larp will attract many more zoomers and pay pigs than Ralph can. Alea iacta est JCaesar187.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Jul 3, 2022)

Let Baked stay fat. If he ever got into a weightloss arc seriously, his every other sentence would be about working out, like Warski.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 4, 2022)

Zilortha said:


> This is like Fedcon light


Nothing light about anything involving Ralph and Baked’s fat asses.


----------



## JesusBuiltMyHotrod (Jul 4, 2022)

How much time does he NOT want to spend with his cunt woman and fugly baby? He's constantly running away


----------



## make_it_so (Jul 4, 2022)

TayandYou said:


> At this rate his baby is going to grow up without a father.


That was always going to be the case.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 4, 2022)

JesusBuiltMyHotrod said:


> How much time does he NOT want to spend with his cunt woman and fugly baby? He's constantly running away


He’s fucking miserable, but so is Pantsu. The only reason he’s ever returned from his trips and drug runs is because he shares a lease with Pantsu. 

The only fathers I’ve ever known who have spent less time with their newborn baby than Ralph worked on deep sea oil platforms, were active duty military or in jail.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 4, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> He’s fucking miserable, but so is Pantsu. The only reason he’s ever returned from his trips and drug runs is because he shares a lease with Pantsu.


It’s quite telling that whenever the paramedics show up for a wellness check (you know, what Ralph calls “swatting”), Mantsu is nowhere in sight. They can’t stand each other.


----------



## Dixieland Buckaroo (Jul 4, 2022)

Ragepig said:


> IT'S HAPPENING!
> View attachment 3452663


2 in the pink, 1 in the stink.

Edit: well maybe more like 1/3rd instead of 1...


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 4, 2022)

Ragepig said:


> IT'S HAPPENING!
> View attachment 3452663


lol they both look miserable and ralphs face is now somewhere between fucking porridge and spoiled canned ham


----------



## Punished Brent (Jul 4, 2022)

there is going to be such a void of testosterone in that room, every man within 10 miles is going to become an effeminate cat boy. 
Yoba curse?


----------



## draggs (Jul 4, 2022)

Real gay pig hours

Loulz and speedy gonna show up and press baked for cheating on them with ralph


----------



## hawkisnight (Jul 4, 2022)

Is baked going to screen tts? How will ralphamale deal with barrage of rape it ralph super chats? Will we get 'wat da' out of baked when alogs are going to ask why ralph raped alice?


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Jul 4, 2022)

Oh- yes... because the trip to Miami he took back in the day with Warski and Failure went SOOOO well, didn't it?


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm going to guess this will turn out like most other recent trips, Ralph will not do any IRL streams, he will barely stream at all, tweet a whole lot, and spend most of his time on hookers, cheap food to show his followers, and drugs/alcohol. 
Unless something really big happens (like him getting his eyes rearranged by a 14 yo Portuguese prostitute) he'll spend most of his time on twitter and the farms while getting his whores/drugs.


----------



## Tempress (Jul 4, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> I'm going to guess this will turn out like most other recent trips, Ralph will not do any IRL streams, he will barely stream at all, tweet a whole lot, and spend most of his time on hookers, cheap food to show his followers, and drugs/alcohol.
> Unless something really big happens (like him getting his eyes rearranged by a 14 yo Portuguese prostitute) he'll spend most of his time on twitter and the farms while getting his whores/drugs.


I find that upsetting , then again baked is being watched like a hawk by the feds rn , so I assume ralph doesn't want any fallback from that.


----------



## Gaymead (Jul 4, 2022)

YOBA’s going to be streaming with Ralph in a couple minutes, which I doubt most people care about, unless something really crazy happens (which I have an odd feeling that it might, who knows); if anyone has a link to the stream, that would be nice.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Jul 4, 2022)

Swear to god the only interesting thing Baked has ever done was storming the capitol. He is so lifeless and uninteresting the rest of the time.


----------



## JustStopDude (Jul 4, 2022)

Deathfromabove said:


> Swear to god the only interesting thing Baked has ever done was storming the capitol. He is so lifeless and uninteresting the rest of the time.


Macing the bouncer on stream and then losing the case in court was a pretty funny arc. Him having to claim he feared for his life by being told to move away from an entry point was hilarious.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Jul 4, 2022)

I am amazed that out of all the IBS members Ralph has chosen Baked to be the one to be cool with. He cut Warski and Tonka off for less, but Baked gets a free pass because he doesn't want to upset Fuentes.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jul 4, 2022)

Is it me, or has activity in Ralph’s threads died down considerably since Lisbon?  
It’s not just boredom, it’s approaching apathy, like I can’t be bothered any more.  You have to give us something to work with, Ralph.


----------



## BibiLivesMatter (Jul 4, 2022)

The stream so far is just them whining about being lowcow, being compared to Chris Chan, and boring small talk.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Jul 4, 2022)

BibiLivesMatter said:


> The stream so far is just them whining about being lowcowsc being compared to Chris Chan and boring small talk.


fr fr no cap

I'd kinda get it if Ralph just touched down and Baked immediately fired up the stream, but they've had like 24h to reminisce and get that part of their meeting up over with.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Jul 4, 2022)

lmao every time Ralph takes off his glasses


----------



## Hambubger (Jul 4, 2022)

Meigh is gonna leave his ass when kidney or liver failure start. Ralph is gonna yell at pantsu to wake up and take him to dialysis. Organ failure coming in nicely toobz.


----------



## Obscura539 (Jul 5, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Is it me, or has activity in Ralph’s threads died down considerably since Lisbon?
> It’s not just boredom, it’s approaching apathy, like I can’t be bothered any more.  You have to give us something to work with, Ralph.



Yeah, I’ve been finding Ralph’s antic as of lately to be a bit boring too. The cycle of hollering has become predictable and incredibly stale.  Ralph’s pussy ass now only screams at people who can’t even be bothered with his shit or isn’t a threat.  All he cares about is his internet infamy.  If Null really wanted to hurt his feelings he would delete the entire board and banish the Gunt into obscurity.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 5, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> Yeah, I’ve been finding Ralph’s antic as of lately to be a bit boring too. The cycle of hollering has become predictable and incredibly stale.  Ralph’s pussy ass now only screams at people who can’t even be bothered with his shit or isn’t a threat.  All he cares about is his internet infamy.  If Null really wanted to hurt his feelings he would delete the entire board and banish the Gunt into obscurity.


“DON’T YOU DARE, JOSHUA CONNOR MOON! What will I read when I’m playing clips without any commentary”


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 5, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> “DON’T YOU DARE, JOSHUA CONNOR MOON! What will I read when I’m playing clips without any commentary”
> View attachment 3458196


Yes Ralph, flex your cheap Cubic Zirconia KKK pawpaw pimp ring and your triple chin.


----------



## Spergichu (Jul 5, 2022)

Can the state of Florida redeem itself by becoming an addition to the list of places Ralph can no longer go to out of fear of getting pulped?


----------



## Uber driver reviewer (Jul 5, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> doesn't he hate niggers too? prob won't care for ralph dining in his establishment


Yes.  






Sammich said:


> I want to see ralph adn baked fight before this weekend is over.  I have little doubt ralph is the one dude he could kick the shit out of.  Maybe moist mersh, but meh, that's for another time.


Ralph is cheating on Mersh with Baked,  Mersh needs to go pull some enforcement shit,


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 5, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> doesn't he hate niggers too? prob won't care for ralph dining in his establishment






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 5, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> “DON’T YOU DARE, JOSHUA CONNOR MOON! What will I read when I’m playing clips without any commentary”
> View attachment 3458196


nigger is doing the claw of fail


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 5, 2022)

Holy shit


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 5, 2022)

Lol Ralph’s papaw’s ring is his medallion.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 5, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Lol Ralph’s papaw’s ring is his medallion.


I think his purse is his medallion, his ring is just... the ring.


----------



## Calefactorite (Jul 5, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Is it me, or has activity in Ralph’s threads died down considerably since Lisbon?
> It’s not just boredom, it’s approaching apathy, like I can’t be bothered any more.  You have to give us something to work with, Ralph.


Gunt fatigue setting in.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Jul 5, 2022)

Calefactorite said:


> Gunt fatigue setting in.


Normally after a huge embarrassing event Ralph will go quiet for abit, its normal,  he goes dark until his Gunt swells with ego and he ends up starting a fight with a Mexican cartel or some shit.


----------



## Tigrebloodman (Jul 5, 2022)

Calefactorite said:


> Gunt fatigue setting in.


We were all half chubbed to see the gunt show up on Jim's driveway but are now blue balled by how boring he's become. KC would have been there, AF would have been there, Rekieta would have been there, mundane matt would be there, every Z lister would be there. 

The possibilities were endless and now im disappointed.
Cancer man might have put down the rage pig with a bullet.
Maybe they'd have therapy session 2.0 and the gunt would blubber about his surrogate father not living him.
Even the scenario of Ralph punching a cancer aids stricken man while everyone looks on in horror is hilarious.


----------



## Obscura539 (Jul 5, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Yes Ralph, flex your cheap Cubic Zirconia KKK pawpaw pimp ring and your triple chin.


Wasn't he supposed to be 225 by now?  According to this totally legitimate and reputable website the Ralphamale would still be  a solid qualification for OBESE.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 5, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> Wasn't he supposed to be 225 by now?  According to this totally legitimate and reputable website the Ralphamale would still be  a solid qualification for OBESE.
> 
> View attachment 3459031


You're too kind, giving him an extra 2 inches. 
Well, even with his self-proclaimed 5'8'', he'll still be OBESE.


----------



## Obscura539 (Jul 5, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> You're too kind, giving him an extra 2 inches.
> Well, even with his self-proclaimed 5'8'', he'll still be OBESE.



Give and ye shall receive.  The Ralphamale always gives his 2 inches when he can.  

Ralph, serious question. Have you ever not been OBESE?  You probably would have to lose 80 lbs for that to happen.  Outside of Ronnie bending you over, when was the last time you touched your toes from a standing position?


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 5, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> Give and ye shall receive.  The Ralphamale always gives his 2 inches when he can.
> 
> Ralph, serious question. Have you ever not been OBESE?  You probably would have to lose 80 lbs for that to happen.  Outside of Ronnie bending you over, when was the last time you touched your toes from a standing position?


No




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 5, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> nigger is doing the claw of fail
> View attachment 3458329View attachment 3458330


He looks like someone shat the ham back in the can with some other half digested  meals to pack it in further


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 5, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> He looks like someone shat the ham back in the can with some other half digested  meals to pack it in further


That’s his beggin’ face. His flight home isn’t going to buy itself.


----------



## GaryGrey (Jul 5, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Is it me, or has activity in Ralph’s threads died down considerably since Lisbon?
> It’s not just boredom, it’s approaching apathy, like I can’t be bothered any more.  You have to give us something to work with, Ralph.


Between two Lisbon beatings, constant fake 911 calls, getting detained at two DC protests, and people putting offerings at the rental Ralph might have finally realized that talking shit has consequences.  After turning down Keemstar's offer he also dialed back his constant tough guy talk.  This is all a normal part of the Ralph cycle it just signals the low boring part.  Which goes a little something like:

Viewership/donations begin to drop
Come up with new hustle
Hype up said new hustle
Something stupid happens that no one could see coming
Ride drama wave 
Repeat
Sometime it was once every six months or so but now it is about every two to four months.  Lisbon 1, the bowling event, Lisbon 2, DC trips, and torching every bridge was the high point.  Now there are no bridges left, Ralph won't confront anyone IRL, and he has toned back his outbursts during the Killstream.  Now it is a waiting game until the viewership/money gets low enough that a new scheme has to be cooked up for content.  In late  April post bowling event Ralph was coming up with new schemes daily like YOBA RV trip, wet thot t-shirt contest, Florida beach BBQ, and a wrestling event.  None got past the idea step but now is the perfect time to follow through since fat old man alone with a selfie stick isn't funny anymore.


----------



## SHITBOX360 (Jul 5, 2022)

So the YOBACAST starts off with Baked giving Ethan Ralph the floor to indroduce himself and give some insight about his life, and instantly Ethan starts talking about the trolls. Why? Because what else is there to talk about when it comes to Ethan Ralph? This is him essentially admitting that his lifestyle, that of course being an alcoholic NEET who tweets in bed all day, is nothing of actual value or interest to anyone at all. Which really begs the question why this trip needed to happen at all? What part of this discussion could not have already been done online? Was verbally sucking each other off so lackluster you had to go blow him in-person? Of course we all know he wants to be as far away from his child as possible, but I think it's also important to point out the queerness in leaving his woman behind to go on a meaningless (love?)quest to Florida and spend a few days with a man, especially after the recent AIDS allegations.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jul 5, 2022)

Who chooses to go to Florida in July?  No offense to decent hard working families on a budget, that’s understandable. 
A wealthy self-employed Internet Legend like Ralph should only be going there in the winter months like a real baller. The heat will make his wattle swell up with water retention. Heat stroke is a real concern with all of his salt and alcohol consumption, along with other vices. 
The good thing about all that loose jowl skin that he will never lose is we can see all the water weight gain and loss, much like the tides, very womanly,  there ain’t no hiding that.  He looks clammy AF. 
I love the little dolllop of hair on top of his watermelon head, it’s adorable.  His fingers will balloon with the humidity and someone will have to cut papaws ring off before his finger turns black, 5 STAR DAYS.


----------



## Pepper Jack (Jul 5, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Yes Ralph, flex your cheap Cubic Zirconia KKK pawpaw pimp ring and your triple chin.


During the Yobacast yesterday, Ralph admitted that he had to take off Pawpaw's ring because Ralph is allergic to metal and despite the ring being worth $20k, it was breaking him out like cheap jewelry. Imagine that.



I hope he wears Pawpaw's ring as a necklace like teenagers used to do.


----------



## McKim's Rolled Roof (Jul 5, 2022)

Pepper Jack said:


> During the Yobacast yesterday, Ralph admitted that he had to take off Pawpaw's ring because Ralph is allergic to metal and despite the ring being worth $20k, it was breaking him out like cheap jewelry. Imagine that.
> 
> View attachment 3459656
> 
> I hope he wears Pawpaw's ring as a necklace like teenagers used to do.



PawPaw's ring is worth 20 grand and it's 18 karat... Which isn't supposed to give you an allergic reaction. So either Ralph has beta Hawg genes, or Ralph is lying about PawPaw's ring.

Which is it, Ethan?


----------



## OTView (Jul 5, 2022)

Pepper Jack said:


> View attachment 3459656


Is it the lighting in that room, or is his face just that fucking red


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Jul 5, 2022)

Hit me with those dumb's if I'm wrong, but lemme make sure I have this straight:
This big Tampa trip, which was initially supposed to be a surprise for Baked's inaugural podcast episode, has thusfar yielded roughly two hours of content and some tweets?

BREAKING NEWS: Ralph is presently live wearing pit vipers, but it looks like Baked isn't in the room. Can't tell, but so far it looks like the same dead show but with more embarrassing attire.


Spoiler: ALERT: HIGH-QUALITY CONTNET







How did that ep do, by the way?


Oh...
No on-screen dono counter, either...

Pet theory: Remember Baked seemed a little salty that Ralph 'ruined the surprise?' He seemed frustrated that Ralph started flaunting the Tampa trip for his own donos rather than keeping his content promise to Baked.
I think Baked (correctly) thought that his inaugural podcast would get more viewers if people didn't know Ralph would be there, and it would be a bigger deal to have a surprise guest from out-of-town.


----------



## TherapyMan (Jul 5, 2022)

McKim's Rolled Roof said:


> PawPaw's ring is worth 20 grand and it's 18 karat... Which isn't supposed to give you an allergic reaction. So either Ralph has beta Hawg genes, or Ralph is lying about PawPaw's ring.
> 
> Which is it, Ethan?


The truth is that the ring couldn't fit on his fat engorged pig hooves, which is why it left marks on his hand after he took it off.  Look at the original photo, it's clear the thing can't fit and cut off all circulation to his ring hoof. 


Spoiler: Disgusting pig hoof, open at your own risk.


----------



## EyeGuy (Jul 5, 2022)

Ralph forgot to move his flight and only realized after he received a reminder to check in during his show just now. He cancelled it and got travel credit, but still had to eat a $100 cancellation fee.


----------



## My Name is Mud (Jul 5, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Ralph forgot to move his flight and only realized after he received a reminder to check in during his show just now. He cancelled it and got travel credit, but still had to eat a $100 cancellation fee.


That's $100 worth of coke he won't be able to buy now. Poor guy


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 5, 2022)

TherapyMan said:


> The truth is that the ring couldn't fit on his fat engorged pig hooves, which is why it left marks on his hand after he took it off.  Look at the original photo, it's clear the thing can't fit and cut off all circulation to his ring hoof.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Disgusting pig hoof, open at your own risk.
> ...


It's also because despite what ralph says, that ring is cheap and it's hollowed out inside instead of being solid gold. I doubt he takes it off to shower or sleep, so there's just a pocket of dirt, sweat, pantsu coochie juice, bacteria, shit, etc fermenting under his ring at all times. Fuck AIDS, god knows what's growing on that finger.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 5, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Ralph forgot to move his flight and only realized after he received a reminder to check in during his show just now. He cancelled it and got travel credit, but still had to eat a $100 cancellation fee.


When is Ralph leaving Florida? Pantsu went home to daddy this weekend. Why didn’t Ralph go with her? Maybe Harry doesn’t want Gunt in his house till he makes an honest woman out his dumb slutty daughter. He can’t be happy Rozy is still a bastard.


----------



## WanderingFarmer (Jul 5, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> Between two Lisbon beatings, constant fake 911 calls, getting detained at two DC protests, and people putting offerings at the rental Ralph might have finally realized that talking shit has consequences.  After turning down Keemstar's offer he also dialed back his constant tough guy talk.  This is all a normal part of the Ralph cycle it just signals the low boring part.  Which goes a little something like:
> 
> Viewership/donations begin to drop
> Come up with new hustle
> ...


After he yelled himself into a mini-heart attack, do you think he had the self awareness to stop pumping his blood pressure up that high, or the fear of suddenly collapsing mid-rant finally got to him? 
Maybe I'm expecting too much from him.


----------



## Farglemark (Jul 5, 2022)

Thought I would give the Yobacast a little listen and summarize it, haven't had one of those in awhile, I'm gonna post it in the main gunt show thread too. Gonna include some images at the bottom

-Show starts, baked looks his best, which is fucking awful.  Picture one shows him looking like warm jello.
- Baked is hyped up! 440 fucking people in the audience??  Let's fucking go!!
- Shill time, new merch drops, laziest shit ever. New t-shirt with YOBA on it, anyone who buys that should put a bullet in their head
-View numbers apparently increasing, is Ralph Cozy's Metokur effect? That's a depressing thought.
-Ralphs on! Looking super fit, still hasn't quit his show or killed himself over his weight like he promised. Pic 2
- Wow the echo is bad, probably should have done a mic test quickly before going on air.
- Figured it out after a couple minutes, used the onboard mic instead of the proper one, but now Ralph is too low. Do a fucking mic check
- Not a minute after  baked say "I think this is a high quality show and setup" atleast let the memories of failed audio setups fade before sucking yourself off.
-Ralph kindly agrees.
-6 minutes in and that's the most interesting thing said.
-Show starts proper, mutually blowing each other, Ralph is a legend according to Baked.
-Ralph admits to paying attention to trolls. Claims he's working the trolls.
-Ralph retells his career according to him. My oh my does it make him look good.
-Rewiting history, pretending Ralph going at baked wasn't as hard or done as seriously as he did.
-SWAT claim? Almost seemed staged, police didn't introduce themselves as the police, weird, cops called them and said there was a call of a shooting. Is it normal for police to call you when they get a report? Dunno either way.
-They sang we love our cops, badly
-More rewriting of baked Ralph history
-Ralph describing what is and isn't ok, ignoring that everything he claims isn't ok is stuff he does on the regular.
-Baked leaves, cops are calling? If they showed up that's fucking quick 3 minutes 21 seconds. 
-Ralph SEETHS about swatting for like 5 minutes. 
-Cops didn't show up, maybe it is a legit one, whoever did it is a faggot
-BEACAUSE they've been going on about swatting for longer than Metokur did and his was a full blown guns drawn swatting.
-24 mins in, not much of note
-God hates YOBA and the YOBAcast, killed his AC just before the show.
-Cops told Baked to wait outside, he waited for 5 mins and went inside and said they would have to call him. 
-Half an hour in and it's just a seeth cast. More Metokur seething. 
-Randomly start to talk about Ventis tits, insulting her,her show and what would be considered sexual harassment talk, just because they saw her in chat.
-Cops show up and go into the podcast room then leave. Rivetting.
-Could you believe it? MORE Metokur seething. 
-Calling each other champs and legends and "let's get back into this incredible interview with Ralph" that's been said atleast 3 times now.
-37 minutes in and they are already retreading ground they've covered on Ralph's career, more dicksucking.
-Ralph trying to distance himself from the blood sports era. Claiming it was never really him.
-40 minutes in, Ralph sucks off cozy and Baked. Once again going over Ralphs town shifting on baked, for the 3rd time. Back. To. Fucking. Metokur.
-Baked describes watching cozy in the "morning" waking up and it's cozy. Also says Ralph is an inspiration. After watching sunrise baked says he doesn't find anything else entertaining. Fucking hell.
-Ralph describes him and Baked as two warriors. 
-Atleast 10 minutes spent on how awesome cozy is. Obligatory Nick worship
-Out of the blue seething about Kino Casino, Warski and PPP, 
-Complains KC spreads lies, then in the same breath spreads lies. 
-Admits the report was almost aborted, if not for cozy and Nick.
-Both Ralph and Baked defend being friendly with Chaggot the pedophile. "He's an acquired taste" "we don't agree on everything" he's a confirmed pedophile you dumb fucks. 
-Calls himself a tabloid god, Baked agrees. Gods and warriors are looking bad today.
-Baked claims Ralph adds integrity to the tabloid scene. 
-Ralph complains about people making shit up after making a ton of shit up.
-Near an hour in and we are talking about cigars, vodka and Vegas. 
-talking about food
-Baked talks about getting bullied in school, and then about how his parents wanted him to work in the medical field. How dissapoinhed they must be.
-By The Way  this entire time there are sudden and violent outbursts about KC, Metokur, Flam, and anyone else they dont like. Speaking of which while I'm typing this, another Warski  abortion rant.
- 70 minutes and it is such a nothing show, just seeth, complain, and suck each other's dick.
-Got em boys, Ralph claims he doesn't like to be away from home and how it's all for work.  Dude is just straight up lying
-Oh  they are already talking about wrapping it up. Nothing happend. 
-Ralph described as a rockstar, now they are claiming they are "the modern motherfucking rockstars.. bitch" Rockstars, God's and warriors looking bad tonight
-More seething about people trolling Ralph, back to calling each other rockstars 
- Some final seeth, on to super chats.
-Superchat summary:Seeth, freakout over superchat amounts that KC gets constantly, talks about 20,000$ ring, more seeth, that's about it.


And that's that I listened to a quarter of the Superchats, fuck listening to the rest.


----------



## Symalsa (Jul 5, 2022)

So Ralph didn’t wear his pit vipers for this “big” Baked Alaska show?

Betrayal levels: absolute


----------



## Temperance XIV (Jul 5, 2022)

I listened to about an hour of today's Sunrise stream. He was getting a little over 600 viewers, and Baked Alaska was _not _co-hosting.
Ralph was watching a couple gamergate-era videos made by Jade (Jim's wife) that were recently dug up. Ralph was just seething about Jim the entire time and insulting Jade for being cringe/ugly/slutty/etc. Ignoring, of course, that Meigh has made far worse videos and Ralph himself used to be a cringey gamergate sperg as well.

Cozy started having serious tech issues (which Ralph promptly blamed on a DDoS from Jim ), and it appears that the first ~3 hours of today's stream have been lost. The replay is not showing up on Cozy. Ralph begged any ayylawgs who were watching to post a recording, if anyone has one.
Another all-time banger from the Killstream!


----------



## Hambubger (Jul 5, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> I listened to about an hour of today's Sunrise stream. He was getting a little over 600 viewers, and Baked Alaska was _not _co-hosting.
> Ralph was watching a couple gamergate-era videos made by Jade (Jim's wife) that were recently dug up. Ralph was just seething about Jim the entire time and insulting Jade for being cringe/ugly/slutty/etc. Ignoring, of course, that Meigh has made far worse videos and Ralph himself used to be a cringey gamergate sperg as well.
> 
> Cozy started having serious tech issues (which Ralph promptly blamed on a DDoS from Jim ), and it appears that the first ~3 hours of today's stream have been lost. The replay is not showing up on Cozy. Ralph begged any ayylawgs who were watching to post a recording, if anyone has one.
> Another all-time banger from the Killstream!


DDoS yes but from jim no, the majority of AF cozy streamers have lots of enemies between each other


----------



## Wodanaz (Jul 5, 2022)

I can believe the swatting was legit from an angry jim fan, or just a psyop perpetrated by one of the catboy capos to make cozy them look innocent. Hard to say.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 5, 2022)

Pepper Jack said:


> During the Yobacast yesterday, Ralph admitted that he had to take off Pawpaw's ring because Ralph is allergic to metal and despite the ring being worth $20k, it was breaking him out like cheap jewelry. Imagine that.
> 
> View attachment 3459656
> 
> I hope he wears Pawpaw's ring as a necklace like teenagers used to do.


Wasn't it 18k or 24k GOLD? Why was he allergic? $20,000? Lol, what currency, Ralph. Maybe half that in Japanese Yen ( around $130 Amerimutt pesos).


----------



## Rodeo Roadrunner (Jul 5, 2022)

Pepper Jack said:


> During the Yobacast yesterday, Ralph admitted that he had to take off Pawpaw's ring because Ralph is allergic to metal and despite the ring being worth $20k, it was breaking him out like cheap jewelry. Imagine that.


14-18 karat gold does often contain nickel, and can give an allergic reaction. That said, I am much more inclined to believe the ring is plated, and the underlying metal on the inside of the ring is exposed, which would cause a much more dramatic and severe allergic reaction like Ralph appears to have experienced, rather than a less severe reaction caused just by 14k gold.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 5, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> I listened to about an hour of today's Sunrise stream. He was getting a little over 600 viewers, and Baked Alaska was _not _co-hosting.
> Ralph was watching a couple gamergate-era videos made by Jade (Jim's wife) that were recently dug up. Ralph was just seething about Jim the entire time and insulting Jade for being cringe/ugly/slutty/etc. Ignoring, of course, that Meigh has made far worse videos and Ralph himself used to be a cringey gamergate sperg as well.
> 
> Cozy started having serious tech issues (which Ralph promptly blamed on a DDoS from Jim ), and it appears that the first ~3 hours of today's stream have been lost. The replay is not showing up on Cozy. Ralph begged any ayylawgs who were watching to post a recording, if anyone has one.
> Another all-time banger from the Killstream!


wait i just remember ralph whored out mantsu in her bikini to his incel fans


Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Who chooses to go to Florida in July?  No offense to decent hard working families on a budget, that’s understandable.
> A wealthy self-employed Internet Legend like Ralph should only be going there in the winter months like a real baller. The heat will make his wattle swell up with water retention. Heat stroke is a real concern with all of his salt and alcohol consumption, along with other vices.
> The good thing about all that loose jowl skin that he will never lose is we can see all the water weight gain and loss, much like the tides, very womanly,  there ain’t no hiding that.  He looks clammy AF.
> I love the little dolllop of hair on top of his watermelon head, it’s adorable.  His fingers will balloon with the humidity and someone will have to cut papaws ring off before his finger turns black, 5 STAR DAYS.
> ...





Pepper Jack said:


> During the Yobacast yesterday, Ralph admitted that he had to take off Pawpaw's ring because Ralph is allergic to metal and despite the ring being worth $20k, it was breaking him out like cheap jewelry. Imagine that.
> 
> View attachment 3459656
> 
> I hope he wears Pawpaw's ring as a necklace like teenagers used to do.


imagine looking like this, the ring might be some cursed lich artifact for how dead ralph looks. he looks like his life is being siphoned from him.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 5, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> wait i just remember ralph whored out mantsu in her bikini to his incel fans


Yeah, I also remember Sam contacting her because Ralph full doxed her and she said enjoy the bikini show. 

Disgusting woman with no self-respect.


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Jul 5, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> Wasn't he supposed to be 225 by now?  According to this totally legitimate and reputable website the Ralphamale would still be  a solid qualification for OBESE.
> 
> View attachment 3459031



Off topic, and I know I'm probably gonna get a bunch of  'mad at the internet' (And TBH I am LOL), but why do people use BMI to calculate men's weights still?  It's a useless calculation made for women.  In the 13 years I've gone to the gym,  even when I go everyday, even when I run 5ks, I'm always 'obese' because I lift heavy weights.  Pretty much any guy with any decent amount of muscle is  'obese' according to bmi.  Even if you live healthy and eat healthy...

You don't need to use bmi with Ralph because we know he has no muscles and he's 90% fat.  BMI is actually off on how much fat ralph is.  He's basically made of bacon grease and manure at this point

Sorry but I had to rant for a second


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 5, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> “DON’T YOU DARE, JOSHUA CONNOR MOON! What will I read when I’m playing clips without any commentary”
> View attachment 3458196









NAVY PRIDE?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 5, 2022)

ZeDarkKnight said:


> Off topic, and I know I'm probably gonna get a bunch of  'mad at the internet' (And TBH I am LOL), but why do people use BMI to calculate men's weights still?  It's a useless calculation made for women.  In the 13 years I've gone to the gym,  even when I go everyday, even when I run 5ks, I'm always 'obese' because I lift heavy weights.  Pretty much any guy with any decent amount of muscle is  'obese' according to bmi.  Even if you live healthy and eat healthy...
> 
> You don't need to use bmi with Ralph because we know he has no muscles and he's 90% fat.  BMI is actually off on how much fat ralph is.  He's basically made of bacon grease and manure at this point
> 
> Sorry but I had to rant for a second


Lol shut up fat


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 5, 2022)

ZeDarkKnight said:


> Off topic, and I know I'm probably gonna get a bunch of 'mad at the internet' (And TBH I am LOL), but why do people use BMI to calculate men's weights still? I


Probably because it's easier than calculating his BFP by either the military method, or by using BMI, and Ethan has no muscle so BMI applies perfectly to him.
BFP == 86.010*log10(abdomen-neck) - 70.041*log10(height)/36.76
or
BFP == 1.20*BMI + 0.23 * Age - 16.2


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jul 5, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> View attachment 3461312


I like the Claw of Fail.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Jul 5, 2022)

Pepper Jack said:


> During the Yobacast yesterday, Ralph admitted that he had to take off Pawpaw's ring because Ralph is allergic to metal and despite the ring being worth $20k, it was breaking him out like cheap jewelry. Imagine that.
> 
> View attachment 3459656
> 
> I hope he wears Pawpaw's ring as a necklace like teenagers used to do.


Ha pretty amazing he’s admitting that it’s giving him a reaction.

and just to do some facts checking from the *Fake New Farms* (tm) it’s not because ralph is too fat for the ring. It’s because it’s *fake*. 

It looks like Contact dermatitis from nickel if  I had to guess, since it’s gone a vibrant “Ralphamale Sunset Red”.
(fun fact if it was copper ring it with turn his skin green, I don’t want to power level, but trust me that I know quite a lot about fake jewelry). 

Fake ring, Ralph got played by an uncle who just wants to placate him with a fucking trinket so ralph doesn’t investigate more into what his family had and what he may be entitled to.

Based uncle. Enjoy your swamp Ralph.


----------



## ChromaQuack (Jul 5, 2022)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Ha pretty amazing he’s admitting that it’s giving him a reaction.
> 
> and just to do some facts checking from the *Fake New Farms* (tm) it’s not because ralph is too fat for the ring. It’s because it’s *fake*.
> 
> ...


Even if you were to take him at his word that the ring is real, do you believe for a second this fat retard even knows that he's supposed to make sure both the ring and his fingers are clean and not just let shit buildup under it?

In any case, he's going to have to hide his hands, as the rash will take longer to go away if it's an allergic reaction due to a fake ass ring, as opposed to a real (dirty) ring where it would go away much faster.

Can't show your trotters on stream for two weeks piggie!, and don't even think of using makeup or a glove, that will only make it worse.

Or do, after all, what's the worst that can happen when you combine untreated dermatitis and untreated diabetes?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 5, 2022)

He would have pawned it for money to gamble and booze to fill his gunt if they ring were real, which it absolutely is not.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 5, 2022)

Lmao that ring is the kind of shit that gets offloaded to Goodwill and just languishes in a ring basket for years because it’s so trashy and fake. It’s pewter with cheap gilting, no gold present.

Sensitive skin is a frequent symptom of full blown AIDS. Ralph also seems to have multiple instances of Kaposi’s sarcoma on his face and God knows what other areas.

Why did this fat fuck ever think he had a face for video? Nigger looks like he’s auditioning to be gay Barney “Rubher” Rubble in Flintstones porn.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 5, 2022)

ChromaQuack said:


> Even if you were to take him at his word that the ring is real, do you believe for a second this fat retard even knows that he's supposed to make sure both the ring and his fingers are clean and not just let shit buildup under it?
> 
> In any case, he's going to have to hide his hands, as the rash will take longer to go away if it's an allergic reaction due to a fake ass ring, as opposed to a real (dirty) ring where it would go away much faster.
> 
> ...


He claims he wore it for 4 days straight without taking it off because Corinne was around and he was afraid she’d steal it.


----------



## fingersniffer (Jul 6, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> He claims he wore it for 4 days straight without taking it off because Corinne was around and he was afraid she’d steal it.


Are you a former paypig of Ralph's?


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 6, 2022)

fingersniffer said:


> Are you a former paypig of Ralph's?


No.


----------



## Obscura539 (Jul 6, 2022)

ZeDarkKnight said:


> Off topic, and I know I'm probably gonna get a bunch of  'mad at the internet' (And TBH I am LOL), but why do people use BMI to calculate men's weights still?  It's a useless calculation made for women.  In the 13 years I've gone to the gym,  even when I go everyday, even when I run 5ks, I'm always 'obese' because I lift heavy weights.  Pretty much any guy with any decent amount of muscle is  'obese' according to bmi.  Even if you live healthy and eat healthy...
> 
> You don't need to use bmi with Ralph because we know he has no muscles and he's 90% fat.  BMI is actually off on how much fat ralph is.  He's basically made of bacon grease and manure at this point
> 
> Sorry but I had to rant for a second



I used BMI because it utilized all the data I had available to me.  Are there better ways of determining obesity? Probably. I don’t know.  What I know is that by any standard of measure is that Ethan Oliver Ralph at 260 or 225 is still fucking OBESE. 

Sounds like you’re killing it with your fitness goals, though.  Congrats.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 6, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> He claims he wore it for 4 days straight without taking it off because Corinne was around and he was afraid she’d steal it.


Imagine sharing hotel rooms and road tripping with “friends” who (you think) steal your shit. How long before Corinne is upgraded to “[his] BEST friend” once Nick disavows?


----------



## Armor King (Jul 6, 2022)

I would argue that the best way to calculate how much of a fatass Ralph is, is to use the BGI (Bifurcated Gunt Index)


----------



## Jump (Jul 6, 2022)

Real gold doesn't make your skin break out in a rash.

If he is trying to fool people in to thinking its real why even admit that happened?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 6, 2022)

Jump said:


> Real gold doesn't make your skin break out in a rash.
> 
> If he is trying to fool people in to thinking its real why even admit that happened?


You might not have known this, but Ethan is very dumb.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 6, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> You might not have known this, but Ethan is very dumb.


and his fans


----------



## Jump (Jul 6, 2022)

Looks like more Fake news from the Fan Fiction Farms to me.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Jul 6, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> You might not have known this, but Ethan is very dumb.


He may also have AAAAAAAIIIIIII<Insert Rich Evans clip> IDDDDSSS!


----------



## My Name is Mud (Jul 6, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> View attachment 3461661


The Gunt is about to enter his Orson Welles phase.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jul 6, 2022)

Are they planning on any public events?  Or are they hiding in the Baled Alaska Fed Bed?


----------



## My Name is Mud (Jul 6, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> Are they planning on any public events?  Or are they hiding in the Baled Alaska Fed Bed?


Ralph knows he's in everyone's crosshair right now, and he knows Baked is the kind of retard that starts or escalates shit randomly, so he's probably too afraid to risk doing any IRL streams.

On the other hand, he's incredibly stupid and most likely has a humiliation fetish, so I don't know.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jul 6, 2022)

Rodeo Roadrunner said:


> That said, I am much more inclined to believe the ring is plated


One of the closeup pictures that Ralph tweeted when he got the ring showed that the gold plating was fading in a couple places and the underlying metal was exposed. So there's zero doubt that it's just some cheap plated trinket.


----------



## My Name is Mud (Jul 6, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> One of the closeup pictures that Ralph tweeted when he got the ring showed that the gold plating was fading in a couple places and the underlying metal was exposed. So there's zero doubt that it's just some cheap plated trinket.


Actual precious metal rings come with a small engraving on the inside that describe exactly what they are. He should just take a close up picture of it to prove what it is and own the ayylawgs, but we all know he's not gonna do that.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 6, 2022)

My Name is Mud said:


> Actual precious metal rings come with a small engraving on the inside that describe exactly what they are. He should just take a close up picture of it to prove what it is and own the ayylawgs, but we all know he's not gonna do that.


He did do that, which is when he exposed the inside is hollow/scooped out (idk what it's called in actual jeweler's terms) but it's a common thing they do to cheap jewelry. It makes it look bigger for less material and since it's underneath you can't tell when worn. I believe it's gold, but they're certainly not real diamonds, and it's absolutely not worth 20k, he's trolling vickers and the alogs. If it was actually worth 20k it would have been sold. In reality it's probably somewhere around 200$.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jul 6, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Yeah, I also remember Sam contacting her because Ralph full doxed her and she said enjoy the bikini show.
> 
> Disgusting woman with no self-respect.


Ralph had a pregnant babymomma he was telling people he was still with at the time too.


----------



## heathercho (Jul 6, 2022)

Pepper Jack said:


> During the Yobacast yesterday, Ralph admitted that he had to take off Pawpaw's ring because Ralph is allergic to metal and despite the ring being worth $20k, it was breaking him out like cheap jewelry. Imagine that.
> 
> View attachment 3459656
> 
> I hope he wears Pawpaw's ring as a necklace like teenagers used to do.


If he's breaking out and the ring is whatever precious metal he says it is, he could be breaking out just due to him being a giant, sweaty hog. He's probably allergic to his own hog sweat.

Also X on that ring being worth 20kUSD, regardless. I don't think fatty understands...anything, actually.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 6, 2022)

My Name is Mud said:


> The Gunt is about to enter his Orson Welles phase.
> View attachment 3462071


He wishes. Welles was always surrounded by hot ass. Can you imagine Mantsu and Corinne fawning over Gunt in his mobility scooter like this?


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 6, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Who chooses to go to Florida in July?  No offense to decent hard working families on a budget, that’s understandable.
> A wealthy self-employed Internet Legend like Ralph should only be going there in the winter months like a real baller. The heat will make his wattle swell up with water retention. Heat stroke is a real concern with all of his salt and alcohol consumption, along with other vices.
> The good thing about all that loose jowl skin that he will never lose is we can see all the water weight gain and loss, much like the tides, very womanly,  there ain’t no hiding that.  He looks clammy AF.
> I love the little dolllop of hair on top of his watermelon head, it’s adorable.  His fingers will balloon with the humidity and someone will have to cut papaws ring off before his finger turns black, 5 STAR DAYS.
> ...





Pepper Jack said:


> During the Yobacast yesterday, Ralph admitted that he had to take off Pawpaw's ring because Ralph is allergic to metal and despite the ring being worth $20k, it was breaking him out like cheap jewelry. Imagine that.
> 
> View attachment 3459656
> 
> I hope he wears Pawpaw's ring as a necklace like teenagers used to do.


imagine looking like this, the ring might be some cursed lich artifact for how dead ralph looks. he looks like his life is being siphoned from him.


Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Ha pretty amazing he’s admitting that it’s giving him a reaction.
> 
> and just to do some facts checking from the *Fake New Farms* (tm) it’s not because ralph is too fat for the ring. It’s because it’s *fake*.
> 
> ...


Tbf for once ralph correctly assumed having a fake ring is less of a demerit than being too fat for a ring so he's at least prioritizing his shame better now, actual improvement folks


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 6, 2022)

My Name is Mud said:


> The Gunt is about to enter his Orson Welles phase.
> View attachment 3462071


A Orson Wells phase would require immense talent in the past, keen intellect, another foot in height and weight loss. Old Orson was fat but even at 6’4 probably weighed less than the Gunt. 

Even when he was old and fat everyone wanted to hang out with Orson. Hell, the only time Andy Kaufman was to awed to stay in character was when Wells interviewed him. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dgPc9ylAzwo



Blue Miaplacidus said:


> He did do that, which is when he exposed the inside is hollow/scooped out (idk what it's called in actual jeweler's terms) but it's a common thing they do to cheap jewelry. It makes it look bigger for less material and since it's underneath you can't tell when worn. I believe it's gold, but they're certainly not real diamonds, and it's absolutely not worth 20k, he's trolling vickers and the alogs. If it was actually worth 20k it would have been sold. In reality it's probably somewhere around 200$.


Ralph might be stupid enough to believe it was worth thousands when Louis gave it to him. 

I guarantee he has taken it to a jeweler by now and been told he’d be lucky to get $100 out of it. After everyone laughed at paw paw’s pimp ring he would have waddled down to a jewelry store in hopes of owning the alogs only to find out they were right. 

Like everything in Gunt’s life he will hide his shame, pretend it’s not tru and walk around telling himself everyone thinks he must be very successful to wear that ring and Tommy Hilfiger shirts.


----------



## DewsLit (Jul 7, 2022)

Ralph wants to get beat up again, in Florida this time.


T | A


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 7, 2022)

He really wants to squander that suspended sentence for his sex crime of revenge pornography!


----------



## Karen (Jul 7, 2022)

Can’t wait for “Aim Aim Aim, Yoba!” from their inevitable encounter with fans/trolls.


----------



## Telemeter (Jul 7, 2022)

My Name is Mud said:


> Actual precious metal rings come with a small engraving on the inside that describe exactly what they are. He should just take a close up picture of it to prove what it is and own the ayylawgs, but we all know he's not gonna do that.


Actual precious metal rings don't cause a rash like that because precious metals are hypoallergenic, so it's pretty much settled that it's a cheap alloy or gold plated at best.

Ralph is not the first guy allergic to gold, he is the billionth to get a rash from nickel.


----------



## Sam Losco's Wife (Jul 7, 2022)

My Name is Mud said:


> Actual precious metal rings come with a small engraving on the inside that describe exactly what they are. He should just take a close up picture of it to prove what it is and own the ayylawgs, but we all know he's not gonna do that.


He already did and it said 14k gold. The big problem is he also took a real closeup of it and you can see the shitty plating scratching off and you can tell it's just glass and not diamonds. Another big fucking L for the Ralfemale.


----------



## gran_autismo (Jul 7, 2022)

My Name is Mud said:


> Actual precious metal rings come with a small engraving on the inside that describe exactly what they are. He should just take a close up picture of it to prove what it is and own the ayylawgs, but we all know he's not gonna do that.


Interesting fact: the reason that precious metal rings are engraved not just with the alloy content is because they're considered legal tender.



> The Federal Trade Commission (FTC) set the guidelines and regulations for stamping of precious metal jewelry such as platinum, silver, and gold.
> 
> In accordance with the law, it's required by the U.S. government through the National Gold and Silver Stamping Act of 1906, that each and every gold and silver jewelry and related items purchased is marked with a quality mark and marked with a trademark.



Fake gold jewelry isn't illegal, but it is illegal to mismark the item. Quality jewelry will usually have the alloy mark on it and a trademark so it can be tracked back to a manufacturer. Fake gold jewelry can have marks on it though like G F (gold filled) or GP (gold plated). There should also be a mark referring to the TDW (total diamond weight) or carat weight of the diamonds on the ring, followed by CZ because that shit ain't real.

Thanks for attending my gold yeshiva, l'chaim.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Jul 7, 2022)

ive seen some shit said:


> God, i dont ask for much. but please let someone somehow beat ralph on this trip too. i need the laughs. thanks :3


Looks like you're getting your wish.

@Alinktothefacts looks like he can take him.


----------



## KaptainKerplunk (Jul 7, 2022)

Can't wait for the Baked Alaka x Ethan Ralph sex tape to be released and Ralph will have to grapple with the fact that, yes, he does like it up the ass, and yes, all of AF are actually homosexuals in denial.


----------



## Spergichu (Jul 7, 2022)

Ralph is gonna go to the aquarium only to be mistaken for a wild boar and get put down by animal control.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jul 7, 2022)

Spergichu said:


> Ralph is gonna go to the aquarium


He's gonna thumb anything that's an interactive exhibit


----------



## DewsLit (Jul 7, 2022)

I guess Ralph is bitching out of going to the aquarium and instead just tagged them on Twitter and cried.



T | A


----------



## not william stenchever (Jul 7, 2022)

Damn that sucks. I was fixin to watch some hollerin.


----------



## Drive-By Comment (Jul 7, 2022)

DewsLit said:


> I guess Ralph is bitching out of going to the aquarium and instead just tagged them on Twitter and cried.
> 
> View attachment 3466842
> T | A


He is so big of a bitch I feel ashamed for him. I don't even like the guy and I feel ashamed for him. Uncomfortable.


----------



## Jump (Jul 7, 2022)

Ralph can't go anywhere in the real world with out getting his ass kicked. All he can do is holler on the internet. It is no surprise he bitched out.


----------



## draggs (Jul 7, 2022)

Spergichu said:


> Ralph is gonna go to the aquarium only to be mistaken for a wild boar and get put down by animal control.


"Fattest sea lion we ever saw, no way to return it to a state of good health, we had to put it down... what, you're saying that was a human being? We're the marine biologists here, we know a well past morbidly obese marine mammal when we see one, okay. The fuck outta here"


----------



## Telemeter (Jul 7, 2022)

Maybe the reason he didn't go to the aquarium is because YOBA refused to let him borrow any vehicle as even they know pigs can't drive and letting Ralph take a car would result him Ralph streaming himself committing several traffic violations at best or totaling the car at worst.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jul 7, 2022)

DewsLit said:


> I guess Ralph is bitching out of going to the aquarium and instead just tagged them on Twitter and cried.
> 
> View attachment 3466842
> T | A


-Some weirdo messages him.
-Must be a kiwifarms user.
Rent free. Was looking forward to another irl confrontation.
I like how he's using Wikipedia as a source when people can just as easily put his Wikipedia article up and get him hollering about how it's not true.


----------



## Tobias (Jul 7, 2022)

Ralph you still have time. It's a little known fact that Null has never been to an Aquarium before.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Jul 7, 2022)

The Ralphaggot strikes again, all bark no bite. Pathetic.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jul 7, 2022)

Ethan Karen Ralph will never go to the aquarium because he is a big fat retarded coward who is bitch made and 5’1

He is scared.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 7, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Ethan Karen Ralph will never go to the aquarium because he is a big fat retarded coward who is bitch made and 5’1
> 
> He is scared.


also he can't afford the 45 minute Uber and Baked isn't letting him burn $80 in gas


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jul 7, 2022)

Absolute. Bitch. Made. Faggot.
I fucking _ knew_ he'd pussy out.
Again.
So Ralpha.
Sad.


----------



## Drive-By Comment (Jul 7, 2022)

Backing from possibly physical altercation... fine. Regular shitting your pants. Tweeting at other guys boss instead, because you shit your own pants. That is what gets me. That is too much of a bitch for me to understand. Some sad attempt at being tough guy without realizing it is so damn unmanly he practically is a woman. Fat, fucking ugly woman. But bright side. 5'1" is ok for a bitch,

 That fat has cut all circulation to his testicles or obesity has caused hormonal imbalance shutting down T production


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jul 7, 2022)

Turns out he do scare. 
Give it time, Ralph needs a good 18 hour plus coke bender before he can work up the nerve to Uber to the aquarium parking lot with his baby yellow cap, baked faggot glasses & selfie stick. Ralph don’t care that it’s private property and he will definitely be arrested for soliciting under the influence or some shit. RALPH DONT SCARE and is ready to defend PedoParty’s honor lol for his third beat down of 2022.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 7, 2022)

DriveByComment said:


> Backing from possibly physical altercation... fine. Regular shitting your pants. Tweeting at other guys boss instead, because you shit your own pants. That is what gets me. That is too much of a bitch for me to understand. Some sad attempt at being tough guy with out realizing it is so damn unmanly he practically is a woman. Fat, fucking ugly woman. But bright side. 5'1" is ok for a bitch,
> 
> That fat has cut all circulation to his testicles or obesity has caused hormonal imbalance shutting down T production


I'll have you know that Athena 'Karen' Ralph identifies as a man and that oughta be enough for a Faggot Farmer like you!


----------



## Bobby Moriah (Jul 7, 2022)

DewsLit said:


> I guess Ralph is bitching out of going to the aquarium and instead just tagged them on Twitter and cried.
> 
> View attachment 3466842
> T | A


what a fag sending the wikipedia article, what is he gonna send them next the one on rational wiki?


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 7, 2022)

DewsLit said:


> I guess Ralph is bitching out of going to the aquarium and instead just tagged them on Twitter and cried.
> 
> View attachment 3466842
> T | A


PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

you just know mantsu is wet af seeing some black man punk ethan the fuck out and dry af whenever ethan tries to present ever lower alternatives instead of delivering on his piggy squealing threats. im sure shes attracted to you sock on her account and karen out on the guy impotently gunt. you know you ever show up to any poster on this sites house or place of work theyd pop your head like a grape. and youd thank them for the fucking privilege and kiss their boots or get your ass beat again and again and again for however long you refuse to take your rightful place as bottom bitch with a shit eating smile.


Bobby Moriah said:


> what a fag sending the wikipedia article, what is he gonna send them next the one on rational wiki?


"why is this gross fat guy sending us an article on new zealand agriculture? does this pig want us to feed him a ton of kiwis?"


----------



## The Big Dream (Jul 7, 2022)

the only thing bigger than the gunt is his enormous pussy


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 7, 2022)

I missed this but someone told me Ralph said he had a flight at 9am tomorrow

Where is he flying to? 


			https://www.flightradar24.com/data/airports/tpa/departures
		


I don't see VA, DC, or Rochester flight inbetween 8-10am.

I do see a Memphis flight at 10:05


----------



## The Ancestor (Jul 7, 2022)

Too scared to go to Metokur’s house.
Too scared to go to Gator’s college.
Too scared to go to the aquarium.
Too scared to pay child support.
Not scared enough to swat his own son in hopes of getting out of child support.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 7, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> I missed this but someone told me Ralph said he had a flight at 9am tomorrow
> 
> Where is he flying to?
> 
> ...


There is a 9:12 to San Francisco. A week with Baked might have finally made Gunt comfortable enough with who he is to come out of the closet.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Jul 7, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> I missed this but someone told me Ralph said he had a flight at 9am tomorrow
> 
> Where is he flying to?
> 
> ...


Maybe he has a layover because he's too broke to get a direct flight.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jul 7, 2022)

Angry Shoes said:


> Maybe he has a layover because he's too broke to get a direct flight.


He's probably flying into DC.  There's a 9AM flight there.


			https://www.flightradar24.com/data/flights/ua1625


----------



## Father Elijah (Jul 7, 2022)

I don't have the clip on hand but right before ending the July 6th #Killstream he mentioned that he would be in Death Valley. A flight to San Francisco would be out of the way, a flight into LAX would be much more practical. Too bad he won't own us by getting the hottest V6 Ford Mustang convertible from the airport rental lot and livestream the trip down the truly gorgeous Highway 5 to go to one of the hottest places on Earth during summer seasons.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jul 7, 2022)

Father Elijah said:


> I don't have the clip on hand but right before ending the July 6th #Killstream he mentioned that he would be in Death Valley. A flight to San Francisco would be out of the way, a flight into LAX would be much more practical. Too bad he won't own us by getting the hottest V6 Ford Mustang convertible from the airport rental lot and livestream the trip down the truly gorgeous Highway 5 to go to one of the hottest places on Earth during summer seasons.


He will end up like those German tourists.


----------



## Butwhythough (Jul 7, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> pantsu coochie juice


I didn't need that image in my mind


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 7, 2022)

Lol, pussy. 
Big fat pussy, his name is Ethan Oliver Ralph. I'm sure the aquarium's twitter PR person would care about some nobody pig. Linking a Wikipedia article? You know what's next? They'll search "Ethan Ralph" and then click on the delete button in utter disdain.


----------



## Tigrebloodman (Jul 8, 2022)

Certified bitch-made. Not only that, the gunt generated 0 content this whole trip.


----------



## Mexican Molotov Marauder (Jul 8, 2022)

Tigrebloodman said:


> Certified bitch-made. Not only that, the gunt generated 0 content this whole trip.


Thus is why I love the 'top of the sector' tirade so much. Vegas, Portugal, Florida and more, this fat cretin travels far more than I would expect from a morbidly obese pig-man, but he almost always fails to monetize it in any meaningful way.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 8, 2022)

From Loulz stream


----------



## Tobias (Jul 8, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> From Loulz stream
> 
> View attachment 3470302
> 
> View attachment 3470303


His whole torso hangs low what the fuck.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 8, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> From Loulz stream
> 
> View attachment 3470302
> 
> View attachment 3470303


Is that recent? Look at those milkers holy shit.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Jul 8, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> From Loulz stream
> 
> View attachment 3470302
> 
> View attachment 3470303


It's the most physically demanding act I've ever seen him do on camera, well done Ethan keep it up!

Those "pushups" don't count


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 8, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Is that recent? Look at those milkers holy shit.


His tits are five time the size of his supposedly nursing baby mama. Rozy must be starving, Ralph needs to feed her.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 8, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> His tits are five time the size of his supposedly nursing baby mama. Rozy must be starving, Ralph needs to feed her.





Spoiler: I'm sorry









Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Is that recent? Look at those milkers holy shit.


yeah it was from 2 nights ago


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jul 8, 2022)

There’s a lot to marvel at Ralph’s body, but for me it’s a tie between the head gunt and the leg splay. I don’t understand it. How does he fit in a plane seat?  How does he sleep?  How many toilets has he wrecked?  Do we have anyone with ortho background- are his hips rotated or some shit?


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Jul 8, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> From Loulz stream
> 
> View attachment 3470302
> 
> View attachment 3470303


Ralph pozzed up and ready for it


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 8, 2022)

Tigrebloodman said:


> Certified bitch-made. Not only that, the gunt generated 0 content this whole trip.


I’m still trying to figure out his real motivation for the trip. Was it to beg BA to move his new stream time? Pledge fidelity? Ralph already has to wait till the middle of the night until Masta Nick is finished. Was he supposed to get Loulz to hand over the power chat cut to Masta Nick? Did he actually think he could find a place to live in Tampa? 

I’m just curious where Ralph is returning too. I’d assume the old ghetto house. Weird that Pantsu would be sent home when there’s packing to be done. The only interesting thing with Gunt is to see what shit pile he ends up in after leaving the current rental. The Gunt needs a new location to living things up.


----------



## My Name is Mud (Jul 8, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I’m still trying to figure out his real motivation for the trip. Was it to beg BA to move his new stream time? Pledge fidelity? Ralph already has to wait till the middle of the night until Masta Nick is finished. Was he supposed to get Loulz to hand over the power chat cut to Masta Nick? Did he actually think he could find a place to live in Tampa?
> 
> I’m just curious where Ralph is returning too. I’d assume the old ghetto house. Weird that Pantsu would be sent home when there’s packing to be done. The only interesting thing with Gunt is to see what shit pile he ends up in after leaving the current rental. The Gunt needs a new location to living things up.


I'm willing to bet he and the horse are splitting up and he went there to find a place to live and someone (most likely BA) to leech off of.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 8, 2022)

My Name is Mud said:


> I'm willing to bet he and the horse are splitting up and he went there to find a place to live and someone (most likely BA) to leech off of.



Ralph will just continue to role play on all her SM accounts, as he’s done since 2020, no matter what. Pantsu can only be seen, not heard, in the Ralphamale world. 

I figure someone discovering a restraining order filed by Amanda Morris against Ethan Ralph will be how we find out they are done. Meanwhile Gunt will have been posting old e-thot photos and be retweeting his show promos from Pantsu’s Twitter. 

Ralph is too stupid and oblivious to see when he’s lost control of his latest mentally ill girlfriend. Just like with the last two he won’t get in front of the narrative and will let KC make thousands off his third failed relationship in three years. If he was smart he’d sell a sex tape to KC for a cut of the superchats before Pantsu becomes a show regular.


----------



## High Tea (Jul 8, 2022)

Tigrebloodman said:


> Certified bitch-made. Not only that, the gunt generated 0 content this whole trip.


He takes vacations to escape responsibilities and nominally streams to be able to write off the entire vacation on his taxes (if he paid them). He's not trying to make entertaining irl content.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 8, 2022)

High Tea said:


> He takes vacations to escape responsibilities and nominally streams to be able to write off the entire vacation on his taxes (if he paid them). He's not trying to make entertaining irl content.


It's Ralph having to go to back to his shitty home and seethe that makes the best content, except for trips to get his ass beat in Portugal. Ralph is sad and pathetic when he travels, posting photos like a lonely boomer grandma.  His angry and unhinged when he's stewing in the ghetto u-haul studio. 

The only interesting thing going on with Ralph is if he managed to rent a new shithole to seethe in.


----------



## kh0st (Jul 8, 2022)

i'm not saying anyone should put these up, but since he's so quick to ruin the life of linktothestory and gator, would be a shame if these started making their rounds.... i mean everything's fair game but still, he'd have to piss someone off real bad to have these start winding up on telephone poles every time he moves - in his general area.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 8, 2022)

kh0st said:


> i'm not saying anyone should put these up, but since he's so quick to ruin the life of linktothestory and gator, would be a shame if these started making their rounds.... i mean everything's fair game but still, he'd have to piss someone off real bad to have these start winding up on telephone poles every time he moves - in his general area.


add this to the flyer


----------



## kh0st (Jul 8, 2022)

All hes gotta do to blend in is lose the weight and lose his new AF Pit Viper personality


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jul 8, 2022)

Father Elijah said:


> I don't have the clip on hand but right before ending the July 6th #Killstream he mentioned that he would be in Death Valley. A flight to San Francisco would be out of the way, a flight into LAX would be much more practical. Too bad he won't own us by getting the hottest V6 Ford Mustang convertible from the airport rental lot and livestream the trip down the truly gorgeous Highway 5 to go to one of the hottest places on Earth during summer seasons.


Yeah fuck driving across the Mojave in this heat, at this time of year. I imagine it would be even worse for a fat ass like the Gunt, I wouldn't want to be the poor bastard sharing a car with him though, imagine the smell of steamed Guntflesh, lovely.


----------



## HarrySachz (Jul 8, 2022)

kh0st said:


> i'm not saying anyone should put these up, but since he's so quick to ruin the life of linktothestory and gator, would be a shame if these started making their rounds.... i mean everything's fair game but still, he'd have to piss someone off real bad to have these start winding up on telephone poles every time he moves - in his general area.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 8, 2022)

HarrySachz said:


> View attachment 3471311


----------



## Mexican Molotov Marauder (Jul 8, 2022)

My Name is Mud said:


> I'm willing to bet he and the horse are splitting up and he went there to find a place to live and someone (most likely BA) to leech off of.


I really hope she pulls a Zidane and just fucking disappears, with Ethan swearing up and down they are still together. It obviously won't happen that way, because May is a dumb attention whore with the intellect of a brick and Ralph is much more unhinged than he was in the past, but an ahog can dream.


----------



## Pisek (Jul 8, 2022)

My Name is Mud said:


> I'm willing to bet he and the horse are splitting up and he went there to find a place to live and someone (most likely BA) to leech off of.


Maybe hiding his HIV status from her was the straw that broke the horse's back


----------



## Cocklaunch (Jul 8, 2022)

where the fuck can he go after this? Is he going to head to vegas again to avoid being with his daughter?


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jul 8, 2022)

Really start the clock on how long it will be until his next trip. 2-3 weeks is my best guess if May and Rozy didn’t leave his fat retarded ass

(They definitely did)


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 8, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Really start the clock on how long it will be until his next trip. 2-3 weeks is my best guess if May and Rozy didn’t leave his fat retarded ass
> 
> (They definitely did)


Didn't he already say he's going to vegas in a couple of days? Or did he blow too much money on coke and booze while in florida?


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jul 8, 2022)

kh0st said:


> i'm not saying anyone should put these up, but since he's so quick to ruin the life of linktothestory and gator, would be a shame if these started making their rounds.... i mean everything's fair game but still, he'd have to piss someone off real bad to have these start winding up on telephone poles every time he moves - in his general area.


Add in the mugshots and DUIs, and reckless driving.  Maybe tone down the long paragraph and use bullet points.


----------



## SHITBOX360 (Jul 13, 2022)

Ralph just said on his show that he just so happened to forget one of his bags at BakedAlaskas house, and now he has to plan a trip back there to get it. Can't make this shit up, probably asked if he could plan a trip back soon, and Baked gave him some bullshit reasons why he can't come back for a while, and like a passive aggressive bitch he purposely leaves a bag there so he can force himself into the house for at least an hour. Hilarious!


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 13, 2022)

SHITBOX360 said:


> Ralph just said on his show that he just so happened to forget one of his bags at BakedAlaskas house, and now he has to plan a trip back there to get it. Can't make this shit up, probably asked if he could plan a trip back soon, and Baked gave him some bullshit reasons why he can't come back for a while, and like a passive aggressive bitch he purposely leaves a bag there so he can force himself into the house for at least an hour. Hilarious!


can't Baked UPS it? What a retard


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 13, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> can't Baked UPS it? What a retard


Not if it’s full of cacaine


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 13, 2022)

SHITBOX360 said:


> Ralph just said on his show that he just so happened to forget one of his bags at BakedAlaskas house, and now he has to plan a trip back there to get it. Can't make this shit up, probably asked if he could plan a trip back soon, and Baked gave him some bullshit reasons why he can't come back for a while, and like a passive aggressive bitch he purposely leaves a bag there so he can force himself into the house for at least an hour. Hilarious!


Nice one Ralph, better watch out for inconspicuous cars and horns because we will find your new piggy den. 



Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Not if it’s full of cacaine


Not if it's wrapped in tin foil and goes by road express.


----------



## Keranu (Jul 14, 2022)

SHITBOX360 said:


> Ralph just said on his show that he just so happened to forget one of his bags at BakedAlaskas house, and now he has to plan a trip back there to get it. Can't make this shit up, probably asked if he could plan a trip back soon, and Baked gave him some bullshit reasons why he can't come back for a while, and like a passive aggressive bitch he purposely leaves a bag there so he can force himself into the house for at least an hour. Hilarious!


I'm willing to believe he purposely left his bag there like you said, I had a psycho aunt that would do that. Maybe Pantsu and Rozy crawled back to the gunt.

But also keep in mind Ralph has lost his wallet, ID, passport, car keys, several vapes, cords and cameras, on many occasions.

He's a woman either way. It will be funny if it was a drunken mistake and his dox is exposed for it.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jul 14, 2022)

Keranu said:


> I'm willing to believe he purposely left his bag there like you said, I had a psycho aunt that would do that. Maybe Pantsu and Rozy crawled back to the gunt.
> 
> But also keep in mind Ralph has lost his wallet, ID, passport, car keys, several vapes, cords and cameras, on many occasions.
> 
> He's a woman either way. It will be funny if it was a drunken mistake and his dox is exposed for it.


That or it's something he doesn't want shipped through the post. What's in the bag, Ralph?


----------

